# Work from Home Tip: Use 4K TV as PC Monitor



## sadsushi

I don't work from home but I use my LG C8 OLED TV as a PC monitor..works great..no hint of image retention or screen burn in


----------



## Grabber5.0

I have to laugh at the suggestion of somewhere in the range of 49" - 65"! That's way too big. Even 49" would have to be pretty far away to keep from being overwhelming, farther than most desks would allow. Otherwise you're going to be looking up an awful lot and making your neck sore. Even using my 50", I needed to be a good 4ft away to start being comfortable.


----------



## imagic

Grabber5.0 said:


> I have to laugh at the suggestion of somewhere in the range of 49" - 65"! That's way too big. Even 49" would have to be pretty far away to keep from being overwhelming, farther than most desks would allow. Otherwise you're going to be looking up an awful lot and making your neck sore.


Not really... you put the window you are working in, in the middle of the screen... or wherever is most comfortable. To each their own, I've made it work.


----------



## magic_carpet

I work from home 7-8 hours per day and I was ready to pull the trigger for C9/CX but now I'm terrified from burn-in. Do you think it's a wise option to use an OLED as a monitor? I mean, I know their advantages but it's not even clear if burn-in is covered by warranty...


----------



## imagic

magic_carpet said:


> I work from home 7-8 hours per day and I was ready to pull the trigger for C9/CX but now I'm terrified from burn-in. Do you think it's a wise option to use an OLED as a monitor? I mean, I know their advantages but *it's not even clear if burn-in is covered by warranty*...


It is not covered by the standard warranty, but even if it was the likelihood is burn-in would not appear until after the warranty period is up. Some extended warranties do cover it, but obviously it's an extra expense.

And there are no guarantees. But, for PC monitor use, I think it's pretty safe. After all, OLED performs great on countless phones.

If you use a screen saver or have the screen sleep automatically, and also use the TV to watch other content, then the chances of having any issue are very low indeed. Avoid maxing out the screen brightness is another wise strategy.

I'd also suggest auto-hiding the taskbar since static graphic elements are the main risk factor. Awareness of what causes burn-in is the best way to prevent it. If you inspect your OLED periodically, you can catch any static content related issue long before fit develops into a problem.

I have a GX coming in for review and plan to hook it up to my PC.


----------



## NewAger

magic_carpet said:


> I work from home 7-8 hours per day and I was ready to pull the trigger for C9/CX but now I'm terrified from burn-in. Do you think it's a wise option to use an OLED as a monitor? I mean, I know their advantages but it's not even clear if burn-in is covered by warranty...


Personally, I would steer clear of OLEDs for just productivity use. I don't think the benefits in that scenario outweigh the worries.

I have been considering an OLED for PC gaming, but I still can't get over concerns of burn-in. That said, a lot of people seem to be gaming on them without issue.


----------



## slland

How responsive is the mouse, any lag?


----------



## imagic

slland said:


> How responsive is the mouse, any lag?


That is dependent on the TV. But with the latest models that have highly responsive game modes, the input lag is very low and not noticeable at all.


----------



## talon95

imagic said:


> Not really... you put the window you are working in, in the middle of the screen... or wherever is most comfortable. To each their own, I've made it work.


I've been using a 55" curved Samsung for several years now. I maybe sit 3' away. I have a large corner desk. The TV fits perfectly spanning the corner. Use 100% scaling in 4k. The bottom half is where I work, other windows go up high.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Grabber5.0 said:


> I have to laugh at the suggestion of somewhere in the range of 49" - 65"! That's way too big. Even 49" would have to be pretty far away to keep from being overwhelming, farther than most desks would allow. Otherwise you're going to be looking up an awful lot and making your neck sore. Even using my 50", I needed to be a good 4ft away to start being comfortable.


I agree. I wouldn't mind having a three 24-32" 4k setup. I have a 24" in the office upstairs. I sometimes connect the work laptop to it on the weekend to run reports. When I work from home, I have two 19" monitors in the basement.


----------



## slland

imagic said:


> That is dependent on the TV. But with the latest models that have highly responsive game modes, the input lag is very low and not noticeable at all.


Cool. I don't believe in size limit of tv or monitor.


----------



## imagic

BP1Fanatic said:


> I agree. I wouldn't mind having a three 24-32" 4k setup. I have a 24" in the office upstairs. I sometimes connect the work laptop to it on the weekend to run reports. When I work from home, I have two 19" monitors in the basement.


That's cool, people should do what works for them. I've been using a 55" or 65" TV as a monitor for many years and made that work for me. Granted, it's not a solution for a shallow desk.


----------



## HDTV JJ

There is no question that using a TV is the far and away the most cost-effective solution for a wide computer monitor. 



Mark, based upon your experience, there are very few curved solutions in the smaller size ranges. After your experiences, would you miss/want a curved screen for this solution?


----------



## TechBoi253

LG Cx48 iswhat I'mwaiting for. OLED made and meant just for this purpose. 

https://youtu.be/fCIgBm8vsAo


----------



## markmon1

Grabber5.0 said:


> I have to laugh at the suggestion of somewhere in the range of 49" - 65"! That's way too big. Even 49" would have to be pretty far away to keep from being overwhelming, farther than most desks would allow. Otherwise you're going to be looking up an awful lot and making your neck sore. Even using my 50", I needed to be a good 4ft away to start being comfortable.


For 4K resolution at 100% DPI, it's not too big. If you are 3 feet away from a 50" 4K TV, this is no different than having 4 25" 1080p monitors on your desk, which is actually quite awesome and productive.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Don't get me wrong, I have Windows 10 on my 65" 4k tv in the mancave. I just can't see myself doing work on it.


----------



## SuperFist

I had an old, spare 27" Samsung HDTV/Monitor, so I'm currently using that to work from home in my makeshift area on what would be the dining room table, that I never use, in the back of my theater/living room.

Surprisingly, it's clearer than the two 24" Samsung monitors I had in the office.


----------



## Grabber5.0

imagic said:


> That's cool, people should do what works for them. I've been using a 55" or 65" TV as a monitor for many years and made that work for me. Granted, it's not a solution for a shallow desk.


Yeah, it just doesn't work for me. I've used my TV (I think it's 55 now that I think about it again) to work on my laptop a number of times, and it always gets uncomfortable after a while. The top of the monitor is too far above my eyes, so much time spent looking at what's up top makes my neck hurt.
I have a 24" monitor in my office, and there's a 24" 1080p TV (try finding one of those these days - they're all 720p!) sitting next to it. Occasionally I'll hook up the TV as a third screen, along with my laptop screen below the primary monitor. If I could move the 24" screens to the right, I think I could use this setup regularly, so I don't have to force myself to look to the left to see what's over there. As it is, I tend to forget the TV is even hooked up to my laptop, as most of the time it is the monitor for my personal desktop PC and I have trained myself to ignore it.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

I just need 3 of those 27's and I'd be good!


----------



## imagic

Grabber5.0 said:


> Yeah, it just doesn't work for me. I've used my TV (I think it's 55 now that I think about it again) to work on my laptop a number of times, and it always gets uncomfortable after a while. *The top of the monitor is too far above my eyes, so much time spent looking at what's up top makes my neck hurt.*
> I have a 24" monitor in my office, and there's a 24" 1080p TV (try finding one of those these days - they're all 720p!) sitting next to it. Occasionally I'll hook up the TV as a third screen, along with my laptop screen below the primary monitor. If I could move the 24" screens to the right, I think I could use this setup regularly, so I don't have to force myself to look to the left to see what's over there. As it is, I tend to forget the TV is even hooked up to my laptop, as most of the time it is the monitor for my personal desktop PC and I have trained myself to ignore it.


No doubt, for workspaces it needs to be what works best for you. Ergonomics are key.

The key to using a TV as a desktop is to avoid maximizing windows and instead sizing and placing them for optimal viewing. So if I create a 27" window in a 55" 4K screen, that's equivalent to a 1080p monitor and I can place it wherever I want, as if it was a monitor on a highly flexible stand.

I just love the idea of being able to make a window whatever size or shape is most useful and place it at the spot that is most ideal. Who cares if there are "unused pixels" on the screen, if it's about size and position of the workspace, I still feel a 4K TV is viable way to go.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

How many windows do you normally have up?


----------



## JeffChap

I've got a 70" Vizio in the bedroom with a Microsoft wireless display adapter. I don't even have to get out of bed to go to work.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## imagic

BP1Fanatic said:


> How many windows do you normally have up?


One or two. Two if I'm editing, copy/pasting etc. but in that case I might go with a couple of vertical windows side by side (working with text).

If I'm using Photoshop or a video editor, I'll go with a 32" to 40" window, center bottom. It's nice to have the extra space to place toolbars, so I'll stretch it to fit the aspect of what I'm working on. Can always preview full screen of course. Same for video editing, and sometimes I'll have small windows on the periphery of the main apps for drag and drop file management etc.


----------



## markmon1

BP1Fanatic said:


> How many windows do you normally have up?


When I'm working I usually have 6-8 windows up at any given time. The screen gets divided into sections and the stuff you need to only glance at gets shoved to the least comfortable location. I can fairly well divide the 4K screen into 6 regions for apps each getting about 1024x1024 pixels a piece depending. 

The key to using a 4K TV as a monitor at a desk position is turning off the DPI scaling and using windows not full screen apps. The DPI scaling on windows 10 on a 4K desktop defaults at 200% or sometimes 300%. That looks great sitting on a couch perhaps but not sitting next to a huge monitor to just work.

I do a lot of work on my 4K projector sitting 7 feet from a 135" screen with the theater music playing. It's very efficient and produtive.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Let's see...desk is 41.5" wide.

9/16 × 41.5 = 23.34" high.
41.5^2 + 23.34^2 = 2267.01.
2267.01^0.5 = 47.61" HDR tv!

I could use a 4 quadrant view. I usually have Outlook, 2 SAP windows, and a spreadsheet open at all times at work.


----------



## Cheddarhead

Three monitor setup:

Left and right 24" Acer's in vertical orientation. Left for e-mail, right for reference.
Center 32" LG for my main work area. Mostly network documentation and design using Word and Visio



I have the same setup at home and work. Took a while to convince the boss to spring for it at work.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Shoot, I might get rid of the old 54" rear projection tv and move the desk to the center of the wall, next to the 18" sub!


----------



## snydley100

sadsushi said:


> I don't work from home but I use my LG C8 OLED TV as a PC monitor..works great..no hint of image retention or screen burn in



I also have an LG OLED TV, 65" B series, and am always looking for new ways to use it. I'm curious, do you wire your PC to your TV or are you using the web browser app on the TV to connect and do your work? I've used the web browser app to connect to the Internet occasionally, but at this time I have my PC connected to the 23" monitor I bought for it years ago. I have my Hopper and Playstation 3 connected to my Yamaha home theater and use it's monitor out to connect to my OLED TV to watch TV, play a DVD, or occasional game, so far, it's worked great for that. I also have a PC, a laptop, tablet, and phone connected to wifi so I never thought about connecting the PC directly to my TV. Should I connect my PC to the TV? I don't do any work on any at this point, It's all just fun and games. :grin: I'm retired,and I don't want to "miss out" on a use for the TV that I didn't think of or know about. I just use my TV app to occasionally connect to my webmail, Facebook, or some other websites. I'm just curious. Thanks


----------



## BP1Fanatic

If your pc has HDMI, I say go for it! I watch 24 hours of Daytona and Le Mans with my Mini PC stick so I can run multiple views...track view and in car view at the same time.


----------



## JediFonger

been using 40 to now 60" displays as part of 4 or 5 monitor setup  WFH


----------



## ACoolDude

I've been using a Samsung 40" Series 6 for WFH for 6 months now. Works great. 

The biggest issue with using a TV as a monitor is Chroma Subsampling

Tried a 50" LG which I couldn't get to do 4:4:4 Chroma Subsampling, which meant zooming in/out on Excel spreadsheets with color backgrounds look weird or was unreadable.

A Samsung 50" series 7 worked from a clarity perspective but was just too big for me to use - had to move my head to read the stuff at the edges of the screen.

40-43 seems to be the sweet spot for me as an everyday PC since I can use 4K at 100% zoom and see clearly and not have to move my head around.


----------



## patrickjherbert

You can usually get a 40" for ~$200. What's not to like?
The only issue is some older apps like Adobe Photoshop CS5 don't scale nicely, so the menus are way too small. I was able to figure out the way to get it to scale once, but had to rebuild the PC and haven't figured it out again mostly because I'm not trying very hard.
40" doesn't take long to seem completely normal.


----------



## southleft

While typing this I'm viewing it on an HP OMEN X 34-inch curved monitor @ 3440x1440 (21:9 aspect ratio). The screen is wide enough for two full webpages or Word documents side by side if desired; otherwise, gaming or watching movies in full screen is awesome! It's driven by a 2014 vintage Lenovo Ideapad Y500 laptop via HDMI. Previously, the monitor was driven by a newer ACER E5-575G laptop via Display Port, but the older Lenovo has more powerful graphics, thus making it more suitable for gaming. There seems to be no difference in image quality between the Display Port and HDMI inputs; both look excellent. If it were being used for serious photo or video editing there might be some noticeable difference, yet my occasional and casual editing tasks don't highlight any such nuances.

My best monitor, however, remains a ten year-old 50-inch Pioneer KURO Plasma TV connected via HDMI from a HTPC i built a few years ago with an Intel Core i5-4590 / 2x8GB DDR-4 RAM / Nvidia GTX 1050Ti graphics card. The plasma TV has a very wide viewing angle, zero motion artifacts, and no discernible lag. We use the TV's modest built-in 15-watt/ch. amplifier to drive a pair of B&W bookshelf speakers. A choice of several EQ pre-sets can be selected to enhance dialog clarity, boost the bass, highlight cymbals, etc. As with the HP OMEN X, we can view two pages or documents side by side and, while we don't usually run many apps at the same time, it is very convenient to be able to compose a document on one half of the screen whilst accessing information on the other half. I can no longer remember what it was like viewing one thing at a time on a 22-inch monitor! If you intend to sit closer than, say, five feet from the TV then you should either raise your chair height or lower the monitor (fat chance).


----------



## ShawnSteele

I used a cheap seiki 39" 4K for many years @ work (I saw someone else that had one, and then found them at Fred Meyer). Not a terrific picture, but good enough for computer work. 39" seems to be about the limit for desktop office-type work. It's now been replaced with a newer one with a better picture.

It's a little too much around the edges, you sort of have to keep things in the middle. (That said, my current home ultra-ultra-ultra-48"-wide monitor is definitely too wide for "normal" use, I kind of end up centering myself on the left edge and only occasionally using the right side for things I need to glace at occasionally)


----------



## BP1Fanatic

You talked me in to it imagic, just like with PA speakers for home theater!


----------



## tobytune

*1080p*



imagic said:


> Combating coronavirus requires the adoption of drastic measures, the most obvious being the shelter-in-place, stay-at-home orders that have emptied offices around U.S. and the world. For millions of office workers, this means figuring out how to work from home. If you are setting up a home office, using a 4K TV as a monitor can be a great solution.
> 
> I have a Mac mini hdmi out to a 40” 1080p tv. The type is jaggy and the programs take up a lot of space and I can’t seem to shrink them down. Would a 4K tv help with those problems?


----------



## SuperFist

tobytune said:


> imagic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Mac mini hdmi out to a 40” 1080p tv. The type is jaggy and the programs take up a lot of space and I can’t seem to shrink them down. Would a 4K tv help with those problems?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, provided the Mac mini supports 4K resolution to a TV or monitor.
Click to expand...


----------



## imagic

tobytune said:


> imagic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Combating coronavirus requires the adoption of drastic measures, the most obvious being the shelter-in-place, stay-at-home orders that have emptied offices around U.S. and the world. For millions of office workers, this means figuring out how to work from home. If you are setting up a home office, using a 4K TV as a monitor can be a great solution.
> 
> I have a Mac mini hdmi out to a 40” 1080p tv. The type is jaggy and the programs take up a lot of space and I can’t seem to shrink them down. Would a 4K tv help with those problems?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a 4K TV will show text that is a lot smoother and sharper and application interfaces/menus will take up less space.
Click to expand...


----------



## jas wats

I use a TCL 49" 4k for about a year and I can't imagine going any smaller now.


----------



## BiggAW

I have a friend who has a 43" 4k PC monitor (not TV). Because it's a PC monitor, it offers a mode where 4 different inputs each provide a 1920x1080 screen, so he has his work PC with "dual monitors" on the bottom plus the laptop screen off to the side, and his home PC with "dual monitors" on the top, so he can stream shows in the background while he works. He is full time remote, not due to COVID. So basically he has 4 21.5" FHD monitors in a grid, but with only one device to set up and power. Personally, the 21.5" screen sizes are a bit small for my liking, but it's a cool setup. I found a 49" 4k PC monitor online, and it appears to have the quad monitor option, as it has 3 HDMIs and 1 DP, but it doesn't explicitly say so in the specs.

https://www.cdw.com/product/Acer-EB...kwcid=AL!4223!3!198554567937!!!g!316061793094!


----------



## sadsushi

snydley100 said:


> I also have an LG OLED TV, 65" B series, and am always looking for new ways to use it. I'm curious, do you wire your PC to your TV or are you using the web browser app on the TV to connect and do your work? I've used the web browser app to connect to the Internet occasionally, but at this time I have my PC connected to the 23" monitor I bought for it years ago. I have my Hopper and Playstation 3 connected to my Yamaha home theater and use it's monitor out to connect to my OLED TV to watch TV, play a DVD, or occasional game, so far, it's worked great for that. I also have a PC, a laptop, tablet, and phone connected to wifi so I never thought about connecting the PC directly to my TV. Should I connect my PC to the TV? I don't do any work on any at this point, It's all just fun and games. :grin: I'm retired,and I don't want to "miss out" on a use for the TV that I didn't think of or know about. I just use my TV app to occasionally connect to my webmail, Facebook, or some other websites. I'm just curious. Thanks



Wire my PC to my TV via an HDMI cable...that's the way to go in my opinion..I have it in my living room so I sit in a lazy boy and surf the net or watch videos..recently bought a wireless mouse and keyboard..got tired of seeing the cables running from the computer to wear I sit..try it out, it's worth it


----------



## Ovation

I've been using a 43" LG UM7300 4K TV as an external monitor since last October. Was cheaper than any 32" dedicated computer monitor I could find in Canada, had a strong rating for use as a PC monitor on rtings.com (has an easily set up PC mode), works well in a well-lit room (reflections are not a problem) and while pretty much an entry level TV, given its strengths (wide angle IPS panel, PC mode with very little lag, rather full suite of Smart TV apps (minimally intrusive re: adds and such)--I bought two. The other one went into our living room (my wife wanted a TV that wasn't too big, works well in light (she hates watching TV/movies in the dark  ), wide angle for the seating arrangement, easy on the wallet).

I wouldn't buy it for my dedicated HT room (blacks are mediocre in low to no light), but as a PC monitor, I'd buy another one in a heartbeat if this one got damaged or stolen. Also for the living room conditions in our house.

I'm sure there are other models equally good for PC monitor use (or better), but for the price and ease of setup, I can't complain. I sit 3 feet from the screen and it's all within my field of vision. Pretty immersive for movie watching too.


----------



## chirpie

Grabber5.0 said:


> I have to laugh at the suggestion of somewhere in the range of 49" - 65"! That's way too big. Even 49" would have to be pretty far away to keep from being overwhelming, farther than most desks would allow. Otherwise you're going to be looking up an awful lot and making your neck sore. Even using my 50", I needed to be a good 4ft away to start being comfortable.







And he's doubled it since. And a lot of others have too. It's really not much different than two 27" side by side, and that's what I have.


----------



## Grabber5.0

chirpie said:


> And he's doubled it since. And a lot of others have too. It's really not much different than two 27" side by side, and that's what I have.


That looks pretty sweet! Not sure I can justify it when I have two 24" displays next to each other now. Perhaps I should start using them both more often.


----------



## snydley100

sadsushi said:


> Wire my PC to my TV via an HDMI cable...that's the way to go in my opinion..I have it in my living room so I sit in a lazy boy and surf the net or watch videos..recently bought a wireless mouse and keyboard..got tired of seeing the cables running from the computer to wear I sit..try it out, it's worth it


I'll have to try that in my bedroom where my PC is. I have a 23" LED computer monitor connected to it now, but I have a 40" Visio LED TV mounted on the wall right above it with an extra HDMI input available. Thanks for the reply.
Rick


----------



## BP1Fanatic

At work, I have 23" and 24" Dell monitors side by side. I still use the laptop as a 3rd monitor. I can't wait for the 55" to get here tomorrow. The killing part is the wife was PUMPED to go get herself. The rear seat in her Volvo S60 do not fold down. The opening in my Toyoya Solara is not wide enough. I can't WAIT to get a new F150! I miss my old one.


----------



## chris6878

NewAger said:


> magic_carpet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work from home 7-8 hours per day and I was ready to pull the trigger for C9/CX but now I'm terrified from burn-in. Do you think it's a wise option to use an OLED as a monitor? I mean, I know their advantages but it's not even clear if burn-in is covered by warranty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I would steer clear of OLEDs for just productivity use. I don't think the benefits in that scenario outweigh the worries.
> 
> I have been considering an OLED for PC gaming, but I still can't get over concerns of burn-in. That said, a lot of people seem to be gaming on them without issue.
Click to expand...

Your worries are a waste. I use my c8 for pc and console gaming. Also use it to grade student work and other general PC stuff. Zero burn in. As someone mentioned on here....if oled burn in was a concern then why are they used on cell phones? But if your really scared get a nice bright LED and call it a day


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Upgrade progress from Friday to Sunday night.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

2nd page.


----------



## _Jim_

BP1Fanatic said:


> 2nd page.


 So where do you put they keys to launch the missiles?


----------



## BP1Fanatic

LMAO! It's a workout room too.


----------



## hpp8140

Prefer matte screen for computing...mostly monitors come like this these days, so continue to use old Magnavox 32" for monitor.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Good call again imagic! I'm loving the huge font and windows!


----------



## edwardacampbell

*Too big for a monitor*



imagic said:


> Combating coronavirus requires the adoption of drastic measures, the most obvious being the shelter-in-place, stay-at-home orders that have emptied offices around U.S. and the world. For millions of office workers, this means figuring out how to work from home. If you are setting up a home office, using a 4K TV as a monitor can be a great solution.
> 
> *Click this link* to read more


Yeah, I've done this in the past. I don't even use the smallest iMac anymore for a desktop computer. Too big for my taste. So, I use a MacBook Air and gain portability the few occasions when my iPad [with or without a keyboard] won't suffice.

Decided not to trade-in the iMac, though. I keep it on the back of the desk tuned-in to SLING/BloombergTV. It mumbles away while I'm working at the desk. Use it as my music server when needed...and that's why I'm checking out the desktop speakers post.


----------



## Kevrock17

I don't think I would risk it on an OLED. Although I feel the same in regards of normal TV watching! I watch too much stuff that has constant images like ESPN, NEWS, etc. So, not sure how or why I would spend that kind of money to watch it get ruined! In regards to using a large screen for a monitor you obviously have never had a multiple monitor setup if you make that comment. I had 4 23" monitors and it was Fugly in regards to how it took over my desk and behind. I picked up an LG 43UD79 and will never look back! Its 4K and huge but I love it, and it looks so much nicer on my desk than those 4 monitors hanging on a mount! I would consider a 50" maybe because I could still throw a TV window in one corner but still be working on the rest of the screen.


----------



## gregoryperkins

The problem with using a tv is that they aren't monitors and don't go to sleep/wake like monitors do.

I had a crappy 50" Hisense 49" that I got for use as a tv, but the system in it was crap and crashed running 4k content. They replaced the main board and it had the same problem. I tried to set it up as a 4k display and it was way too big/close on my desk.

I don't understand why the selection on the 40-43 inch side is so bad. I have just enough room over my fridge for a 40" set, but the only one I could find that would fit is a vizio g and it's really bad at HDR. I got it so my main display would be able to play hdr and not get dumbed down to 1080p sdr by the small tv (via a hdmi splitter). It does the job, but not well. Now there are even less 40" sets than there were when I bought it.

I don't think I could use more than a 43" set in my office area and I'm not sure how well it would work. If the TCL qd series get down to the 43" size, I'll certainly give it a shot.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

I now have the multiple monitors in the upstairs office room.


----------



## Andrei12345

Hi, the thread is a bit old, but maybe it is still a chance someone could answer.

My experience is that I bought a 40" 1080p TV a few years ago to be used as a TV but put it on my desk kind of for laughs and to check it all around. It never moved away from there then. I use it for "media creation" work, it is super comfortable being about 2.5 feet away from my eyes. I enjoy the ability to zoom in/out with my body, just bringing myself closer or further away if needed.

Now time for upgrade. I want 4k but can't decide on the size. Choosing from 43/49/55", not limited with a space/desk size, will use it on a floor stand so it could either hover above the desk or be further away. My concern is is it just the bigger the better? Or is there a golden middle size? Again, I kind of like to "zoom in" by movement, I'm afraid for bigger (flat) screen the viewing angles to the sides could be too sharp. Could one help me with some advice please?


----------



## steve0742003

I have been using a 55" OLED (C9) as a PC/gaming monitor for a year now and have had no burn in.


----------

